# Diy mini foam cutter



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I wanted some small ones for shaping and trimming small spots.
Used harborfreight clamps a couple small eye hooks and nichrome wire. Take something like a cut off piece of tie from a track and clamp it. After tying the wire remove tie for tension. Add transformer, alligator clips and wire. Good to go


----------

